# 12v dvd player from maplins £34.99



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

this says it all/ 12v dvd player from maplins £34.99
www.maplin.co.uk
search code a31cu


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*12v dvd player*

Hi,

We bought ordered one and it arrived 2 days later. well worth the money. cavaqueen


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

so did mine cheers terry


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie

Do you mean item # a22fu.? question to you that have bought one, are they not very deep. ie 70mm. I would have thought 40 to 50 mm like other dvd players.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry i had a brainstorm should be
a22fu
180w-70h -250 deep
7 ins - 3ins - 10 ins aprox
still v/cheap as the cheapest radio/cd i have seen is £80
thanks terry (maddie)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Maddie. Just spent a pleasant few moments wandering around the Maplin website, looking at all the things I need, I really need, to buy.


----------

